# All DISers MUST read the rules in the STICKYS - imperative***



## RustManFan

From the Creative Boards Moderator:

*All DISers must read the How To and Creative Board Welcome stickys at the top of forum BEFORE making a request.  

Rules and instructions are outlined there and reminders about them are becoming more and more frequent.....and frustrating

Please comply  *


----------



## RustManFan

It is clear that the forum sticky threads have been ignored or missed by many new to our little community....

Vague requests are a no-no

Ignoring DISigners rules is a no-no

Duplicate requests are a no-no

Piggybacking on a thread where requests are completed is a no-no

These and more rules must be complied with!!

Thank you DISers!!  

Please take a few minutes and read the stickys


----------



## RustManFan

and remember, rules help requests and replies run smoothly and without frustration of re-dos.


----------



## RustManFan

*I notice that DISers tend to make rush requests just before holiday time.  Please stop!  Nothing we do here is life or death after all.... 

We DISign because we love it and want to help with making your Disney memories extra special.

But we have families, jobs and lives too and some of our time must be our own.

Thanks for understanding.*


----------



## RustManFan

do I little reading of available instructions.  I am sick and tired or constantly reminding people of my clearly outlined rules


----------



## RustManFan

DISigners cannot keep copies of your completed requests indefinitely.  Each DISigner can spell out how long your images will be available.  You are responsible for downloading and saving to your own computer (no linking or pinning allowed).

If you fail to do this or something goes wrong at your end and you do not have a backup routine..... please get one.

*DISigners are not responsible for images you lose and not responsible for doing them a second time.*

Please be considerate of the DISigners time


----------



## RustManFan

Please be sure you only post requests in appropriate threads.  Don't piggyback on another DISers request thread.  Ask the DISigner directly or start your own thread please


----------



## RustManFan

*Under no circumstances are you allowed to PIN images you find on the DIS Boards.  You get DISigners locked out of Photobucket and unable to post if you do.*

*So STOP please!!*


----------



## RustManFan

DISigns posted on this forum should remain on the forum or the DISer's PC only.  Do not copy images to your own Photobucket and, again, do not PIN


----------



## RustManFan

We are getting more and more newbies posting to our forum.  *Welcome!* 

If you haven't done so already, please read the sticky threads mentioned above.

Also be sure you read the rules for an individual DISigner before you request.


----------



## RustManFan

Newbies.... welcome!  

I ask that you read.  Read thread titles. That will ensure you post to the correct thread and do not request from a DISigner that clearly indicates they are on a break 

Read DISigners' rules.  Read forum rules in the Creative Boards Welcome... and How To... sticky threads near the top of the forum.


----------



## RustManFan

Be sure that you DOWNLOAD any DISigns that are created for you.  Trying to right click and save either on forum or Photobucket will NOT get you the resolution that the DISigner created.

Also, if you try to change the size of an image that you download it will more than likely be blurry or not as clear as the original.


----------

